# How do you get rid of neanateens/ nematodes?



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Title says it all^


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nematodes are ok. These are tiny white worms, kind of like threads, that you see on the glass eating poo. Nermerteans are larger, eat microfauna and are very difficult to get rid of.

Do a search for Nemertean. Lots of advice to be found.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

From what I've read, the only way to get rid of nermerteans is to get rid of the tank that they're in and all it's contents. But they're not really harmful to frogs.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> From what I've read, the only way to get rid of nermerteans is to get rid of the tank that they're in and all it's contents. But they're not really harmful to frogs...


...Just the springtails.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Which isn't _directly_ harmful to the frogs. I think they might eat small isos too? And stray FFs? I think I've also read that frogs will eat them, though I'm not completely sure.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Only Phyllobates are big enough to tackle even half grown nemerteans. They eat springs, fruit flies, Isopods, whatever they can overpower. 

Kill them with fire!!!!!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Kill frogs with fire!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! What's this board coming toooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUZZ1 (May 24, 2007)

Bleach clean tank. New substrate and new plants. I have them too. Other than them being just plain ugly climbing up the sides of the glass. I have noticed my thriving springtail population plummet as the nemerteans took hold. So if you are reliant on a healthy tank-sustained fauna to support or supplement your frogs, you may want to consider cleaning house. I am redoing my imitator set-up because of these.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

OH and keep clean in between tanks. I hear they spread from tank to tank easily.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

Actually I've seen ranitomeya eating small ones, and tincs and terribilis eating full grown nemerteans, specially when they are sticked to some fly. Of course not enough to eliminate them, but it just happens.
They will also disappear if you remove all the substrate, and everything inside and you let all the backround dry completely. By this I mean you don't have to remove the backround, and you don't need to disinfect the hole enclosure.. I just did it in a tank where they where a plague and they didn't come anymore.

regards!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Better get to work then!!!! Hanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks.......^


----------

